# Volkswagen TSI engine bay detail



## nmavs (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi guys. Really am sorry if this has been mentioned elsewhere but as the title suggests I've got an 11 plate VW polo 6R GTI and since picking it up back in 2011 I've never once detailed the engine bay  which I'm very ashamed of. My question is, how do I safely clean it? Can I use a jet wash under there without killing the electrics? I own some bilt hammer surfex HD water based engine degreaser and some aerospace 303 so just want to know what people would suggest the best technique to go about cleaning it. Many thanks. Nathan


----------



## ryan l (Apr 2, 2013)

hi, a lot of people do use a jet washer however i don't advise it engines can get wet but high pressure water is never good for it, your best bet is to fill a spray bottle with water. this is what i do...
cover all exposed electrics including the alternator
cover air filter (if its open)
spray meguiars engine Cleaner agitate with a brush leave for about 10 minutes spray with water 
turn engine on (so it can dry)
use tyre shine to dress plastics and rubber hoses
this method will take longer then using a jet washer but is safer 
hope this helps


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I used my tornador on my tfsi engine with np problems.










If u need help give me a shout I am only up the road :thumb:


----------



## nmavs (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys! Will give this a bash at the weekend I think. Dubber that's a nice looking engine bay you have there  What's the car and power output on that? Which area are you from matey?


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

All you need to know right here:-

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/caring-for-modern-engines.html


----------

